# having problems with staying awake



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

Well i have had alot of work ups by alot of diffrent doctors been dx with ibs for over two months i have gotten my ibs under control with some help with meds but i still have the problem of staying awake while driving home from work are if i sit on the couch i will fall to sleep real easy and somtimes i will sleep all the way there dinner there are times i have slept 12 hours are more i have to get coffee after work to make it home but while working iam fine but as soon as i get in the car i start to nod off iam getting any whers from 6-8 hour of sleep a day i had this problem before i started my meds my meds are xanaxs and clomipramine it has help me with my bowell problems alot all my doctors can say is that i have o.c.d and health axiety and ibs but my main symptoms are sleepy all the time and hands falling asleep every night while sleeping seen a nero doc they didnt find nothing from carpo tunnul test had all the labs done cbc liver fuctions sed rate hiv hep a-b-c urine tests and found nothing out of norm as well had the cbc and liver fuction test ran a bunch more time threw out this year in half with this problem my bowell problems are better gi doc ran every test that todays science has to offer and all came back normal i was just wondering they say ibs and cfs go hand in hand i had my thyriod check twice and it too was normal iam not sure what to do about this real bad fatigue that hit me pretty much the same time everyday my docotrs are done testing and there is nothing else they can do thay say so i have hit a dead end not sure what to do next i have a doctor app this thrusday for a follow up its been six months since being ssen from my pcp doctor but i have been seen alot by my gi doctor iam not sure what to ask my pcp about this fatigue problem i have just kinda lost and wonder if i could have cfs


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Falling asleep easily, or at times when you don't want to, is not a symptom of CFS. So, that is the good news!What it does make me wonder is if you have a sleep disorder. If you deal with anxiety, sleep disorders are pretty common, and often go hand-in-hand. You might ask your GP about getting in to see a sleep specialist. It really sounds as if you are not getting the sufficient sleep your body needs, and there are a lot of reasons that could be. It would be important for you to look into sleep disorders, because when your body goes without sleep, it can lower your immune system, and make you feel kind of achey.Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

m m thanks for your anser i forgot to add i had a 24 hour sleep study done it come back normal no apnea but they did say i wasnt getting enuff deep sleep are not enuff sleep but i have been sleeping like this all my life just dont understand the big change maby it could be that iam getting loder iam now 36 but at that age i should be this sleepy


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey, Forrest, have you seen a nutritionist? This could be the sort of thing a medical test, that looks for big differences, might not pick up, but someone sensitive to diet and vitamins might...some vitamin deficiencies can mess with sleep.thyroid can also actually *be* too low and not look too low; it depends on what they are measuring. T3 and T4 are better than TSH as a measure, but not perfect. I'd expect some other symptoms with thyroid, though.If you are falling asleep at the same *time* it sounds like your body is on a rhythm. Did they do a 24-hour urine collection? Just curious. To check for various hormone levels.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

i have had pretty much not one stone unturned as far as tests iam seeing my doc today!!And havnt seen her in 6 months i will ask about the urine test yeah its crazy how iam fine at work but anytime i get in the car its like my brain just shuts down to sleep mode maby all the worry and being scared with all the testing and having crazy things go with my body that has no anser why has put alot of stress on my body and taking meds that i have never takin anything pretty much my whole life iam 36 years old i should be going and going none stop not going like this bout iam working alot harder these two years since this all started!!


----------



## 14856 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Forrest I am Also a 36 year old male and Have the Same problems. Tiredness will hit me after I have been up about 8 hrs. I recently was prescribed sleeping pills (Temazepam10mg) And I felt so much better, much more energy and a kinda stronger feeling in my entire body, unfortunatley these can only be taken short term (2 weeks or so) So my problem was, like yours I suspect, that we are not getting enough DEEP HEALING REVITALISING sleep.My light sleep has a lot to do with my IBS gas problems and the fact that my internal body clock is all messed up thanks to shift work


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did they do an esophageal balloon with the study? Upper Airway resistant syndrome can disrupt your sleep even if you don't have full apnea.Also have you been checked for things like anemia, thyroid, etc. other things that can make you tired.Not getting enough deep sleep could be why you have the excessive daytime sleepiness. That is why people with UARS and Apnea are sleepy during the day.Driving used to be a bad time for me as it is so easy to get "road hypnosis" and zone out pretty badly.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS. It isn't how many hours you get it is how good the quality of the sleep is that has a lot to do with how sleepy you are during the day with sleep problems.K.


----------

